# Kisame Vs Hashirama (No Sage Mode)



## Dragon Sage Ash (Jun 6, 2013)

*KISAME*: with Samehada, all his known jutsu, tactics and abilities..

VS...

*HASHIRAMA*: With all his abilities, tactics and Jutsu other then Sage Mode...

In Konoha Crator... 

GO!!!


----------



## Hazuki (Jun 6, 2013)

kisame lose badly

there is only one way for kisame to win against a such opponen is to fight him in the middle of ocean , without eart/island


----------



## Shinobi no Kami (Jun 6, 2013)

hashirama crushes him with jukai koutan.


----------



## Shattering (Jun 6, 2013)

If Kisame manages to fuse with samehada and summon the water dome he has a chance, it will be interesting to see what happens to wood summons inside the watter...

I think Kisame is really understimated in the forums, he is top 10 in my mind...


----------



## KyuubiFan (Jun 6, 2013)

Hahahaharama lolsteamrolls him with huge Mokuton arms, Houtei, Mokuryuu, Jukai Kotan and Kajukai Kourin coming from 10 directions thanks to his Moku Bunshins in the darkness of his genjutsu.


----------



## Jinemba (Jun 6, 2013)

Bringer of Darkness GG


----------



## Bonly (Jun 6, 2013)

Kisame should lose more times then not. 

Hashi is able to make his Mokuton big enough to take on a 100 percent Kurama. The sheer size of Hashi's Mokuton will be giving Kisame problems. Hashi can use Mokuton Hijutsu: Jukai Kōtan to create a forest as well as try and trap Kisame. Hashi has Mokuton:  Kajukai Kōrin which destoryed Onoki's rock golem so the root popping up can harm Kisame as well as being thrown around by the landscape changing hurt him. Then there's also a the pollen which would knock out Kisame and leave him open for the him. 

Kisame is going to have a problem getting close to Hashi to do any damage and these two jutsu alone could be enough to beat Kisame while Hashi has more lol. Kisame is just outclassed.


----------



## trance (Jun 6, 2013)

Kisame gets raped. Hashirama just uses his Mokuton to capture Kisame (and since it's Hashirama's Mokuton, he eont be breaking out of there) and just slices his head off.


----------



## egressmadara (Jun 6, 2013)

Hashirama stomps with wood dragon.


----------



## richard lewis (Jun 6, 2013)

This is an absolute rape


----------



## Trojan (Jun 6, 2013)

Hashi wins. 
but I'm wondering if Kisame's Shark can absorb the chakra from the wood!!!


----------



## KeyofMiracles (Jun 6, 2013)

Jukai Kotan GG.


----------



## Jagger (Jun 6, 2013)

Look at how big and powerful is Madara's Jukai Koutan, imagine how devastating will be Hashirama's. Besides, I don't think Suiton jutsus except for Daikodan are effective against Mokuton.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 7, 2013)

Hashi gives him the wood.


----------



## KenpachiDiachoxx (Jun 7, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Hashi gives him the wood.



^^^^Rape!.


----------



## Sans (Jun 7, 2013)

Have Hashirama start in a coma and the fight is a toss up.


----------



## bleakwinter (Jun 7, 2013)

Komnenos said:


> Have Hashirama start in a coma and the fight is a toss up.



What if Hashirama still gets wood in his sleep?


----------



## FlamingRain (Jun 7, 2013)

bleakwinter said:


> What if Hashirama still gets wood in his sleep?




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Then Kisame is screwed.


----------



## ImSerious (Jun 7, 2013)

Komnenos said:


> Have Hashirama start in a coma and the fight is a toss up.



still rapes.


----------



## Neruc (Jun 7, 2013)

Hashirama fought both Madara and Kurama at the same time.

Is the stomp obvious yet?


----------



## trance (Jun 7, 2013)

Neruc said:


> Hashirama fought both Madara and Kurama at the same time.
> 
> Is the stomp obvious yet?



It's a good thing Kisame doesn't have any fanboys.


----------



## Dragon Sage Ash (Jun 7, 2013)

What is wrong wiht you people??? hashirama without Sm could easily lose to Kisame, just as easy as kisame could lose to him!!!

Has it already been forgotten that Kisame's attacks are just as Huge as hashirama at base???
Has it already been forgotten that kisame can absorb hashirama's chakra by just swinging his sword close to him and even take the chakra out of his wood attack..
Has everyone even fogotten that kisame can summon a freaking ocean, fuse with samehada and easily trap hashirama in that ocean, taking his chakra and drowning him...

Hashirama has huge Mokuton attacks, but what good are they if he is fighting on an ocean where kisame can move freely and put hashi at a great disadvantage!?!?

Hashirama is strong on land, not on water and that is where kisame forces him opponent to fight him... And since without SM, hashirama cannot product wood or attacks bigger then the ocean, kisame has the advantage easily and could Win just as easily...

I am sorry but this water prison the soze of many mountains that moves on it's own trapping the enemy and letting kisame move super fast in...



Tops any Mokuton jutsu at base level...

Not to mention at 30$ power, kisame can create a huge lake easily... which means he can constantly keep the battle field made of water no matter how many wood jutsu Hashirama spits out.. which keeps hashirama at a great disadvantage...

And all this coupled with the fact samehada can steal chakra from any of hashirama's attacks making them ineffective and if one happens to hurt or wound kisame... Samehada can instatly HEAL kisame, remember...

So Kisame with:
: God level suiton jutsu..
: able to force hashirama to fight on an ocean or water prison...
: steal the chakra from hashirama's physical attacks, including mokuton...
: Heal kisame if he is hurt...
: come back to kisame by it;s own will if hashirama find a way to separate the two...
: has physical super human strength just like hashirama to match his...
: and can fuse with samehada while trapping hashirama in a water prison the size of many mountais and move the prison itself to keep hashirama from being able to escape while being able to move super fast in the water and absrob chakra from hashirama by just touchign him in Kisamehada form..

So, all of hashirama's physical attacks are nullified by samehada's chakra absorbing ability... and even if one gets through, samehada can instantly heal kisame...
Hashirama is also at a disadvantage forced to fight on water or in it (the water prison)...
If samehada get taken away somehow by hashirama attack, it will return to kisame on it;s own...
all of this coupled with the FACT that ALL of kisame's water jutsu are god level in size and power... even beingable to create thousand of shark missiles that can absrob chakr aon thier own and redirect the attack plus itself back at the enemy...

This is enough to prove that kisame can actually beat hashirama at Base... And possibly even in SM, but not as likely though.. In Sage mode, hashirama will in all likelihood be able to take kisame in every scenario due to the sheer power and size of his attacks....


----------



## Language of Life (Jun 7, 2013)

Lazers said:


> It's a good thing Kisame doesn't have any fanboys.





Dragon Sage Ash said:


> What is wrong wiht you people??? hashirama without Sm could easily lose to Kisame, just as easy as kisame could lose to him!!!
> 
> Has it already been forgotten that Kisame's attacks are just as Huge as hashirama at base???
> Has it already been forgotten that kisame can absorb hashirama's chakra by just swinging his sword close to him and even take the chakra out of his wood attack..
> ...



Well look at that Lazers, we found a fanboy.

Now on topic, Hashirama makes quick work of the fish, although i would admit that Kisame lasts longer than most, especially if he can put up his waterdome.


----------



## Dragon Sage Ash (Jun 8, 2013)

Language of Life said:


> Well look at that Lazers, we found a fanboy.
> 
> Now on topic, Hashirama makes quick work of the fish, although i would admit that Kisame lasts longer than most, especially if he can put up his waterdome.



I am sorry, but you kind of member are the reaon why this tie has such a horrible reputation... I argue that kisame who easily owned Killer B  and fighting the giant raccoon looking summon and Enka master.. all while not trying to kill him...

and yet kisame cannot possibly beat Hashirama without sage mode... Clearly you are  projecting your fanning onto me... yes, I am claiming you are the more likely fanboy here...
Acting like KISAME of all shinobi doesn't stand a chance against hashirama without Sage Mode... 
Just ridiculous...

And what is worse, is you do not even explain why, just claim hashirama without SM>kisame and that is that which is a terrible argument and normal fanboy Logic...

How about you show me why kisame stands no chance of beating hashirama with a valid argument and I will agree with you...


----------



## Sans (Jun 8, 2013)

Hashirama moves at warp speed even in base.

Kisame can reach semi reach his scale, but had to rely on Samehada to keep up with Kirabi's vastly inferior speed. Hashirama is going to outpace him in every conceivable way.


----------



## Rocky (Jun 9, 2013)

....

Hashirama uses the fist of the Mokujin slams him with strength he isn't recovering from. Or he has the Dragon eat him. Kisame would need his trump card Daikoden to block Hashirama's basic attacks. He has no business winning this fight.

If the terrain becomes a problem, Shodai changes it to forestry.


----------



## Nikushimi (Jun 9, 2013)

As pretty much everyone in this thread has pointed out so far, and as any rational person who is familiar with the Naruto manga up to this point knows, Hashirama easily overwhelms Kisame by spamming Mokuton.

He's simply too powerful for this to be a fair fight without more restrictions on his moveset.


----------



## Language of Life (Jun 9, 2013)

Dragon Sage Ash said:


> I am sorry, but you kind of member are the reaon why this tie has such a horrible reputation... I argue that kisame who easily owned Killer B  and fighting the giant raccoon looking summon and Enka master.. all while not trying to kill him...
> 
> and yet kisame cannot possibly beat Hashirama without sage mode... Clearly you are  projecting your fanning onto me... yes, I am claiming you are the more likely fanboy here...
> Acting like KISAME of all shinobi doesn't stand a chance against hashirama without Sage Mode...
> ...



You would be absolutely right, and have justly put me in my place had this fight been rational to begin with. 
There is no need for facts, evidence, or manga proof to be shown. If you honestly think Kisame stands a chance against even base Hashirama then you are not comprehending Hashirama's power correctly, which i find difficult considering how many times Kishi has pounded it into our heads that Hashi is practically a God among ninja in both portrayal and his fight with Madara. No fanboyism about it.


----------



## joshhookway (Jun 9, 2013)

Wood human gg


----------



## Dragon Sage Ash (Jun 10, 2013)

Rocky said:


> ....
> 
> Hashirama uses the fist of the Mokujin slams him with strength he isn't recovering from. Or he has the Dragon eat him. Kisame would need his trump card Daikoden to block Hashirama's basic attacks. He has no business winning this fight.
> 
> If the terrain becomes a problem, Shodai changes it to forestry.



In what manga does hashirama move at warp speed because he does not in this one!!!

You NF members are really terrible at interpreting the manga...

Not to mention that hashirama's wood attacks can have their chakra absorbed by samehada making them ineffective and weak... coupled with kisame forcing hashirama to fight on an ocean or water prison...

So again, Mokuton is not a factor in this fight due to samehada and the fact kisame will force hashirama to fight on an ocean or inside a water prison!!!

Kisame can just as easily win this as base hashirama can... quit using preconceived notions and argue FACTS...



Nikushimi said:


> As pretty much everyone in this thread has pointed out so far, and as any rational person who is familiar with the Naruto manga up to this point knows, Hashirama easily overwhelms Kisame by spamming Mokuton.
> 
> He's simply too powerful for this to be a fair fight without more restrictions on his moveset.



REALLY? Because last I checked, Kisame's water jutsu are just as huge and take the advantage of wood jutsu...
And why is it being ignored that Kisame can easily absorbed the chakra form each mokuton attack to nullfy the wood jutsu and strengthen himself???

All in all, this is the reality of the fight.
: Wood jutsu are made ineffective by samehada chakra absorbing coupled with having to fight on an ocean of kisame's creation and spamming or in a water prison...
: Kisame's jutsu already being just as huge as hashirama's would allow and equal battle of power, but becuase of the nullifying effect of water over wood and samehada absorbing chakra to weaken the jutsu... Kisame has the power advantage too now!
: Hashirama has instant regeneration, so does Kisame!!! So both even on that.... But regeneration does not help if hashi drowns now does it...
: And kisame is a Strategist!!! Meaning he can outhink you and out perform you... giving kisame the greatest of advantage of intelligence...
The only advanatge hashirama has is in Clones... Kisame uses water clones while hashi uses mokuton... and everyone knows that mokuton clones>water clones...

All in all, kisame has the greatest of Advantage's thus is more likely to win... but will likely win just as much as hashirama to be fair...




Language of Life said:


> You would be absolutely right, and have justly put me in my place had this fight been rational to begin with.
> There is no need for facts, evidence, or manga proof to be shown. If you honestly think Kisame stands a chance against even base Hashirama then you are not comprehending Hashirama's power correctly, which i find difficult considering how many times Kishi has pounded it into our heads that Hashi is practically a God among ninja in both portrayal and his fight with Madara. No fanboyism about it.



LMAO, you have completely poo'd all ove ryour own argument by caliming there is no need for FACTS, manga proof to be shown when it is all that matters... Then suggest only the preconceived Notion that hashirama's power>everyone's thus no stands a chance is more then ridiculous... it is crazy!!!

You do realize that hashirama only with SM is god like, right... Only due to SM was he able to beat madara, even after he was holding Back amaterasu, tsukuyomi, basic SG genjutsu, fire jutsu and meteor summons too...
So how can you claim that base hashirama's abilites are so great when the gokage made them look like childs play, having no effect on them at all...

Heres the facts with kisaem vs base hashirama...

1). samehada absorbing chakra by the bijuu tails amount a swing coupled with kisame focring hashirama to fight on an ocean of his creation or inside a water prison makes all wood jutsu ineffective...

FIRST.. Mokuton jutsu: Forest creation...Kisame can just swing his sword to keep from being overwhelmed or counter with his shark chakra absorbing jutsu he used against Gai's 7th gates that absorbs the users chakra and physicla attack and throws it back at them with his own jutsu too...

Shown here: 
[[

SECOND..Mokuton jutsu: Huge flower that create knock out pollen... Any water jutsu can be used to nullify the pollen by slashing the flower and getting rid of the pollen...

THIRD.. Mokuton dragon that binds things... is only effective at drawing chakra and binding Bijuu..  Daikonden no jutsu=great shark missle can beat this jutsu too by asrobing it's power and redirecting it back at hasihrama..

CONCLUSION:
All, ALL Mokuton techniques other then mokuton bushin's technique can be nullifed and made ineffective.. and stil samehada can swipe at a clone and steal it;s chakra to defeat it... or be drown to defeat them...

Meanwhile kisaem has...
: Shark missile, 1000 to use and spam fighting in the ocean...
: Water clones that turn into water prisons when attacked...
: Instant regeneration,,,,
: ABle to breathe under water unlike hashirama and his clones...
: even able to use kisamehada form by uniting with his sword and being able to move super fast in water and absorb chakra just by TOUCHING the enemy...

And even create a water prison the size of 4 mountains together and move it at will to keep the enemy from escaping so they will drown... This jutsu is perfect for countering mokuton bushin in large amounts..

All in all, kisame can easily win just as much as he could lose...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jun 10, 2013)

Unbalanced thread. There is no scenario where Kisame could win here, except if Hashirama started off dead. 

Locking.


----------

